# Open houses start tonight



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I just wanted to toss out a quick reminder that the first two DWR open houses are tonight. This is your chance to weigh in on the objectives for mule deer units in northern and southern Utah. (The objectives will affect how many permits the Wildlife Board approves in May.) Here are the locations and times:

*Northern Region*
Feb. 13 - Sportsman's Warehouse in Riverdale (1137 W. Riverdale Road), from 5:30 to 7:30 p.m. (Here's more information.) This region oversees the following units:

Unit #1 - Box Elder
Unit #2 - Cache
Unit #3 - Ogden
Unit #4/5/6 - Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-South Rich
Unit #7 - Kamas
Unit #8 - North Slope (management shared with the Northeastern Regional Office)

*Southern Region*
Feb. 13 - DWR office in Cedar City (1470 N. Airport Rd), from 5 to 7 p.m. (There will be two other open houses in southern Utah, scheduled for Feb. 15 and 22.) This region oversees the following units:
Unit #20 - Southwest Desert
Unit #21A - Fillmore, Oak Creek
Unit #21B - Fillmore, Pahvant
Unit #22 - Beaver
Unit #23 - Monroe
Unit #24 - Mt Dutton
Unit #25A - Plateau, Fishlake
Unit #25B - Plateau, Thousand Lakes
Unit #25C/26 - Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits
Unit #28 - Panguitch Lake
Unit #29 - Zion
Unit #30 - Pine Valley

If you like to hunt in any of the above units, this is the time to share your thoughts and suggestions with your local wildlife manager and regional biologists. Thanks!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I went to Sportsman's last night around six....my kids and I were the only ones up talking to the DNR officers for half an hour. pretty disappointing turnout for so many hunters that are upset and have a chance to speak to these guys when it's not at a RAC meeting. I learned a lot of new information while I was there.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

On a Tues. night the day before Valentines day made it hard for a single father to make it.

If it was a Sat. mid day would have been a bigger turn out I believe. Hope they have more. You can still email them and get your personal points across. Email the RAC committee's also.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I was there. Chatted with a few nice fellers. Total turn out was around a dozen.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I was there. Chatted with a few nice fellers. Total turn out was around a dozen.


I wish I could have made it...**** Couples massage and milk bath at the day spa ruined any chances I had at stopping by. 8)

Tree, what is your opinion of what you experienced?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My opinion? That the division is frustrated with the publics lack of trust and "we know better" attitude. The division is having these meetings to gather input from the public on their regional hunting units. A few DWR guys I talked to said most of the people that showed up wouldn't give them the input they were asking for. Most just wanted to talk about random, off subject items.

I talked to one employee who said that in a Cache valley open house, one guy talked his ear off for 2 hours about how we need to increase the buck population, so we can grow our deer herds. The bio said that he explained that buck hunting doesn't have anything to do with that, blah, blah, blah and the guy didn't even blink. Just kept going on about what he needed to be true.

Really what I gathered, is that a good portion of the public that they talk to is basing their opinions on field observation while they are out hunting etc. and misinformation about mule deer biology.

I think the problem is that a lot of people don't want to hear or acknowledge what the pros are saying, so they dismiss the information for something more conducive to what they want to believe.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Only about 3 dozen sportsmen went to the southern region open house...
I've spoke with Dwr personally from both regions today, sounded pretty disappointed..


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Tree.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Only about 3 dozen sportsmen went to the southern region open house...
> I've spoke with Dwr personally from both regions today, sounded pretty disappointed..


It's cause everyone was getting a milk bath. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > Only about 3 dozen sportsmen went to the southern region open house...
> ...


Lol...believe me, I hated every minute of it. Have you seen my wife??? :mrgreen: -~|-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotcha. We do what we have to.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well boys, IMHO,,,,,and I know some of you don't like my 'opinion' BUT
here it gos anyway.....

These open houses are for 'average Joe hunters' to voice their opinions..

And the DWR was hoping for a lot of input as to how our deer herds 
will be managed in the future. Sportsmen NOT showing up at these
open houses ,And RACs, will simply open the door even wider for
special interest groups to have deer units managed the way they want..

2 open houses last night , North and South, Populated areas, 
And less than 50 sportsmen show up..........Total, between the two.

If there is really that much outrage about option 2, raising buck to doe
ratios, EVEN conservation permits, Expo tags, They better show up 
at the meetings and voice their opinions,,OR things definitely will not change.

Just say'in....


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

You might not be way off Goofy but same could be said for supporters of higher buck to doe ratios, they didn't show up either even though recently changes have been suggested, it could be interpreted as most are happy with what has been recently suggested by the WB. 

IMHO it's just time to find another way of reaching out to hunters. They've got a big email list....use it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Goofy...you have touched on some of the same thoughts I have. I have heard nothing but non-stop complaining, on this board and others, about how "special interest" groups (SFW specifically) have the only say when it comes to management decisions. Here is my question, here is a chance to finally voice your opnion, without feeling like SFW is there to talk over the "average joes", and nobody shows up??? WTF? Was EVERYBODY else having milk baths with their wives too? 

I really don't understand. Either people really aren't frustrated and there are a select few that just like to complain online, or Feb 13th was EXTREMELY inconvenient, or people are frustrated but don't want to roll their sleeves up and get dirty, or...help me with this one people.

Tex, you are a complainer, and I know you didn't have plans with your wife, why did you not show up and voice your opinion, TAK you scared? Kolby T do you only complain to me or do you really want change? Is this what is going to happen at the RACs as well?

If there is only one voice talking, then who are they (wildlife board) going to listen to?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I know I've contacted my units managers/bios by email as it is MUCH more convenient! See this topic for contact information:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=40654&start=10


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Well boys, IMHO,,,,,and I know some of you don't like my 'opinion' BUT
> here it gos anyway.....
> 
> These open houses are for 'average Joe hunters' to voice their opinions..
> ...


You make a good point, but I just wanted to make a few comments about this. First most "average joes" either

a)don't know about these meetings 
b)have to work and can't make it 
c)still think the DWR is the big bad wolf and don't think it will matter if they go or not (most don't fully understand that it is the WB that makes the final decision) 
d)Are just intimidated to go talk in that kind of setting 
e)Are emailing the DWR rather than going to the public meeting.

There are a lot of factors why sportsman's aren't showing up and I wish they would in groves, but as most of you know that have been around the process for a while, very rarely does anyone show up to any of these events from open houses, RAC meetings, ect. I will be at the Price meeting on Thursday, I hope lots of people show up.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The division did specifically ask for people to give input via email or in person. I do know of quite a few people who have already emailed them, per their request. 

Also, "average joes" in my opinion referrs to a large percentage of people who don't get on here or know that meetings are even happening. Like bull said, let's use technology for outreach.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Another thing to consider is relativity. If the northern region only gets 40 people to comment/email and 30 of them are saying the same thing, the weight of the 30 will be the majority of representation, regardless of what the volume is.

I was proud to see half of the participants were UWC members. My hope is that we as sportsmen can grow the number of participants and I don't particularly care about affiliation, just proactivity.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

We really appreciate all of your efforts to attend the open houses, send emails and get the word out to other sportsmen and women. *Thank you!* For those who like to hunt in southern and northeastern Utah, there are two more open houses tomorrow night:

*Southern Region*
Feb. 15 - DWR field office in Washington County (451 N. SR-318 at Quail Creek Reservoir), from 5 to 7 p.m. This region oversees the following units:

Unit #20 - Southwest Desert
Unit #21A - Fillmore, Oak Creek
Unit #21B - Fillmore, Pahvant
Unit #22 - Beaver
Unit #23 - Monroe
Unit #24 - Mt Dutton
Unit #25A - Plateau, Fishlake
Unit #25B - Plateau, Thousand Lakes
Unit #25C/26 - Plateau, Boulder/Kaiparowits
Unit #28 - Panguitch Lake
Unit #29 - Zion
Unit #30 - Pine Valley

*Northeastern Region*
Feb. 15 - The Bingham Entrepreneurship and Energy Research Center in Vernal (320 N. 2000 W., on the USU campus), from 6:30 to 8 p.m. This region oversees the following units:

Unit #8 - North Slope (management shared with the Northern Regional Office)
Unit #9A - South Slope, Yellowstone
Unit #9B/9D - South Slope, Bonanza/Vernal
Unit #17B/17C - Wasatch Mtns, Avintaquin/Currant Creek
Unit #11 - Nine Mile (management shared with the Southeastern Regional Office)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not driving to vernal spending 100 bucks in gas to go. That just to farr ro drive and im sure other hunters are thinking the same thing.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

That's why we're having these meetings statewide. We will be holding an open house here in Salt Lake next Thursday night (Feb. 23), from 6 to 8 p.m. If you have comments about the units in a region — but you can't attend the meeting for whatever reason — please email the wildlife manager.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

I can only speak for myself in regards to sportsmen apathy. But from my experiences at RAC's, open houses, etc. I never saw tangible results of my efforts. We have to remember the DWR doesn't call the shots in Utah regarding Wildlife laws and policy. That is the function of the Wildlife Board. Unless the day comes when the Wildlife Board wants to involve grass roots sportsmen, then I will attend these open houses. But I'm skeptical of these things; been there, done that and in the end unfortunately the Wildlife Board has a different agenda and set of ethics they adhere to.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I applaud the efforts of the UDWR to reach out and gather info from hunters. BUT, this is the 2nd round of "Deer Meetings" by Regions in the past year or so. The only reason I knew about this round of meetings is from this website. I'd wager the majority of Utah deer hunters have no clue the UDWR is holding these meetings, and most do not even know what they are specifically covering, nor do they understand how it will effect them. 

The RACs were overflowing with attendees in the Northern/Central Regions when they discussed the Options in Nov 2010. The great majority of those public attendees at those meetings were against the micro-buck management, watched those two RACs vote against micro-buck management, and went home thinking they wouldn't have to worry about it more. Then they find their input made no difference. Now some are willing to discount their desires because they didn't stop by Sportsman's Warehouse on a Monday night? Really? 

Reminds me of the Board saying that they value "in-person" input more than an email. Again, Really? So because a guy can get off work, in unemployed, or lives close, their opinion matters more than the guy who lives 100 miles from the meeting or has a job or is 28 with 3 kids and a wife who he'd like to spend his vacation time on. Some people can not, some will not devote their time and energy to do something they feel will not make a difference.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll echo some of what Packout said. I don't recall hearing about these meetings until getting on here and reading this tonight, the night after. Couldn't an e-mail have been sent out the the venue and times for these in advance? I got e-mails about putting in for the hunts and the expo, but nothing about these meetings. I as well have e-mailed regional reps with my observations and input. They have seemed happy to receive the info via e-mail. In this day and age I think e-mail is a viable option to gather information from the subject group of any question they have. I also know that you can get/express more in a face to face environment. More dialogue generally occurs in that arena.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Couldn't an e-mail have been sent out the the venue and times for these in advance? I got e-mails about putting in for the hunts and the expo, but nothing about these meetings.


I think this is crazy! I get an email pushing the expo, but not about needing input to make a critical decision about hunting mule deer? I'm glad I'm a member here and a part of the UWC.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I was excited about the DWR's willingness to accommodate the public by providing on open forum to discuss issues of concern to the public. I'm surprised at the turn out. 

I wonder if a suggestion box on the DWR website might be a more practical manner of getting the public's opinion? It's open 24/7 and can be fed directly into a searchable data base. Then one could summarize the results and probably have a clearer picture of the p u b l i c s opinion. Or maybe a survey when your put in for the draw?

My point is that polling the public as a whole will be more effective than the opinions of a few outliers at an impromptu public gathering. And when I say whole I mean sportsman and non-sportsman alike. Dollars to donuts that the public opinion changes dramatically after our next hunting season.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Tree, Are you telling me that they are now going to read the emails. I thought the point of showing up was to be heard. I remember a recent rant from Mr. Perkins (if I remember right) that emails weren't effective and people need to show up to be heard.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bwhntr- I think your recollection is incorrect. Mr Brady and Mr Albrecht have expressed thie viewpoint that emails are not as important. They have even slobbered all over their Blue Blazers thanking 2-10 of their home-town boys for showing up to the meetings. Keele also said that same, yet he is not longer on the Board. Mr Perkins is probably the most engaging of all Wildlife Board members. He answers emails, when possible, and reads all of them (I guess unless he had too many to read in a short time). If he did say that, it wasn't because he doesn't listen to emailed input, but that some of the other RAC/Board members don't.

It is baffling that someone so engaged in the topics can discount someone because they didn't show up to Sportsman's Warehouse, for a meeting that was not well publicized, and then infers the public "don't want to roll their sleeves up and get dirty". Divisive banter.....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> I know I've contacted my units managers/bios by email as it is MUCH more convenient! See this topic for contact information:
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=40654&start=10


I'd just like to say that all of the guys I contacted to give my input responded in a very timely manner and thanked me for my "valued" input on the matter. They noted they really appreciated the fact I took the time to voice my input. If you can't go please send them your opinions by email as I know driving over 100 miles on a weeknight is tough to do.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Packout said:


> Bwhntr- I think your recollection is incorrect. Mr Brady and Mr Albrecht have expressed thie viewpoint that emails are not as important. They have even slobbered all over their Blue Blazers thanking 2-10 of their home-town boys for showing up to the meetings. Keele also said that same, yet he is not longer on the Board. Mr Perkins is probably the most engaging of all Wildlife Board members. He answers emails, when possible, and reads all of them (I guess unless he had too many to read in a short time). If he did say that, it wasn't because he doesn't listen to emailed input, but that some of the other RAC/Board members don't.
> 
> It is baffling that someone so engaged in the topics can discount someone because they didn't show up to Sportsman's Warehouse, for a meeting that was not well publicized, and then infers the public "don't want to roll their sleeves up and get dirty". Divisive banter.....


I could be wrong on who actually made the comment...it was said, I can't remember if it was Ernie Perkins or not.

Don't be baffled, I can explain further. It frustrates me because this is just ONE example of several that people do not get invovled. My comments were put out there speaking towards the general public, but they were specifically intended for a few select friends of mine as well.

You may or may not have noticed that I enjoy a good discussion. I like to have healthy discussions with people that have differing opinions than my own. If we all thought the same what a boring place this would be. However, I also feel most people don't express their opinions more because they get talked down to and ridiculed for having an opposing opinion. How silly is that? I would love for people to speak up, regardless if they agree with me or not, and express their opinions. I have been a supporter of SFW for years. I don't always agree with their ideas. I do appreciate that they are passionate about the future of our hunting. I want the WB, DNR, and RACs to hear ALL the voices. That includes people from the UWC, SFW, UCWF, etc and the general public.

I have several friends that I sent links to that included SFWs mule deer plan. I really wanted feedback. Not one read it and offered an opinion. I invited them to meetings (such as the one at Sportsmans) and none show up. They will complain until my ears bleed but they do not get involved. I am afraid this is the story with most of Utah's sportsmen. I will call myself out as well. I don't think I do enough to get involved.

I hope that emails are being sent, and I hope they are being considered. I also hope all this information is weighed out with actual biology in consideration.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> Reminds me of the Board saying that they value "in-person" input more than an email. Again, Really? So because a guy can get off work, in unemployed, or lives close, their opinion matters more than the guy who lives 100 miles from the meeting or has a job or is 28 with 3 kids and a wife who he'd like to spend his vacation time on. Some people can not, some will not devote their time and energy to do something they feel will not make a difference.


No surprise, but good post!

I will be going next Wednesday to the open house in Richfield. It is 40 miles away, and not exactly an easy night to get there.....but I want to ask some direct questions and hopefully give some quality feedback to the DWR.

In my experience with the Wildlife Board members, Ernie Perkins is far and away the most attentive to public input.

Open houses are great, but as others have mentioned, very few deer hunters even know about them. As also was pointed out, the DWR sent an email to every big game hunter about the Expo, but didn't do likewise for these open houses, not exactly the kind of action that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> As also was pointed out, the DWR sent an email to every big game hunter about the Expo, but didn't do likewise for these open houses, not exactly the kind of action that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling!


Exactly right! There is no question that both hunters and anglers need to be called out for their disinterest and inaction, but there are times when the DWR needs to step up more and get the word out. They have repeatedly said in the past year or two that they will, but in this case they fell short. If they can send out that stupid email pimping the expo, they can also send out an email announcing these (and other) meetings, which carry considerably more importance IMO.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> Open houses are great, but as others have mentioned, very few deer hunters even know about them. As also was pointed out, the DWR sent an email to every big game hunter about the Expo, but didn't do likewise for these open houses, not exactly the kind of action that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling!


Most know I'm an advocate, for the most part, of the division but this too perplexes me. They have a big email list, USE IT!!! The DWR must get MUCH better at using current technology to reach its "customers".


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Interesting how many emails and letters they send to me for "harvest reports" but nothing for this? I get a reminder to report my harvest like every month. I think the DNR could have done more to get the word out, and I definately think we as hunters need to be MUCH more involved in expressing our concerns and opinions. I'm sorry but posting on the UWN does not count as getting involved.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I'm sorry but posting on the UWN does not count as getting involved.


I think this is a banishable offense! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but posting on the UWN does not count as getting involved.
> ...


 :mrgreen: I have to admit I am a little nervous that a couple of mean in black coats and sunglasses are going to come haul me off for that statement. 8)


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I know it is coincidence. But last fall the DWR held open houses about the future of deer management ect. I attended one put my ducks in a row armed with statistics published by the DWR and chewed a few biologists ears off. I'm sure most of you know what I was trying to show the DWR. I walked away feeling they listened. For the first time since deer herds have been declining predator control for the benefit of deer is on the radar.

I have been absolutely pleased with the direction we have moved toward in Deer management as of late. In concern to admission and interest in predator control. I only hope it will be substantial and sustained.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

bwhntr said:


> I'm sorry but posting on the UWN does not count as getting involved.


True...on that note UWC members should have recieved an email in the recent past about the open houses and will recieve one in the next 24 hours about what you can do to express your opinion on the matter if you can't attend an open house.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but posting on the UWN does not count as getting involved.
> ...


Got the email, that is how I first heard about the open houses. Good work, UWC!


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

As a point of clarification it was Ernie Perkins that blasted the use of e-mails from sportsmen. It was during a WB meeting last November. The problem I see with open houses and even the RACs for that matter, is they are old school and archaic. These are different times. We can sit on the computer and buy or apply for thousands of dollars in licenses or tags, buy a US passport on-line, register vehicles on-line, file and pay our taxes on-line,but man if you want to talk about deer herds you have to get in the vehicle and drive and drive. Remember how silly it was when we all had to go down to the DMV and wait in line to get our vehicles registered? Don't you think it is silly some people have to drive four hours round trip and spend $50 on gasoline just to talk for 3 or 4 minutes about what to do with the deer herd? Can't this antiquated process be brought into the modern world?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Excellent idea! Set up webinars, I am sure Cory can pull that together easy enough......I get on webinars weekly on farm related issues, from the comfort of my home.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Interesting how many emails and letters they send to me for "harvest reports" but nothing for this? I get a reminder to report my harvest like every month. I think the DNR could have done more to get the word out.


Don't know why, but here is the Price paper discussing the topic at hand http://www.sunad.com/index.php?tier=1&article_id=24210


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

280Remington said:


> As a point of clarification it was Ernie Perkins that blasted the use of e-mails from sportsmen. It was during a WB meeting last November. The problem I see with open houses and even the RACs for that matter, is they are old school and archaic. These are different times. We can sit on the computer and buy or apply for thousands of dollars in licenses or tags, buy a US passport on-line, register vehicles on-line, file and pay our taxes on-line,but man if you want to talk about deer herds you have to get in the vehicle and drive and drive. Remember how silly it was when we all had to go down to the DMV and wait in line to get our vehicles registered? Don't you think it is silly some people have to drive four hours round trip and spend $50 on gasoline just to talk for 3 or 4 minutes about what to do with the deer herd? Can't this antiquated process be brought into the modern world?


Perhaps some things presented at the open houses could be done over the internet, but the big charts, videos, personal questions and situations, and punch and cookies are tough to do that way. And I'm not sure that the travel aspect is the biggest problem. There were only 17 attendees at the St George meeting tonight and the field office there isn't that far from any of the Washington County towns. The weather wasn't the greatest, but winter storms down that way are simple rainstorms, not blizzards. And the roads were wet, but not icy. Yet, only 17?

We need to find a way to reach more of them and emails, mailed notices, Saturday meetings/open houses, more lead time, radio time, newspaper notices and even internet conferences have and/or would certainly help. And, I too thank UWC for your emails.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

280Remington said:


> The problem I see with open houses and even the RACs for that matter, is they are old school and archaic. ... Can't this antiquated process be brought into the modern world?


You're absolutely right. Add to that the prevalent perception that it's a waste of time to even make the effort. I applaud the DWR's extraordinary efforts to gain public input, but let's not forget that in the current process, the DWR is little more than another lobbyist. They can only make recommendations which may or may not receive Board approval.

Given that, I'd rather see the DWR get back to whatever they were doing before and return to the committee concept. Why are they now doing the committee's job? (That's a rhetorical question.) Committee members can be much better at it and they don't cost anything.

And since we've abandoned any and all pretense to abide by a 5 year management plan, I'd rather see the committee become a permanent standing committee.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

Finnegan, you are correct. In addition to the entire process being out of touch with the modern world, there is a massive perception that these meetings are nothing more than a group hug and a waste of time. The DWR these days is nothing but a cheerleader and a conduit. The public sentiment and ideas merely travel through the DWR, but unfortunately they don't stop there. The decisions are ultimately made by the Wildlife Board which has an approval rating near that of the US Congress.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> 280Remington said:
> 
> 
> > The problem I see with open houses and even the RACs for that matter, is they are old school and archaic. ... Can't this antiquated process be brought into the modern world?
> ...


Absolutely agree Finn, the Committee should be a permanent standing committee. That is definitely something that should be pursued!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Perhaps some things presented at the open houses could be done over the internet, but the big charts, videos, personal questions and situations, and punch and cookies are tough to do that way.


Everything but the punch and cookies can easily be done in webinars. Power points are easy, so are having questions submitted.

I do like the committee idea, get the biologists back to doing biology instead of promos.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps some things presented at the open houses could be done over the internet, but the big charts, videos, personal questions and situations, and punch and cookies are tough to do that way.
> ...


Pro, I concede and agree with the committee idea. My only concerns are that the committee members won't be the only ones with good ideas and the committees would be manned by the same people who already make it to the RACS and open houses. The public wouldn't have anymore input than they do now and the Wildlife Board wouldn't listen to a committee's recommendations anymore than they listen to anyone else now! I'm afraid nothing would change. And who gets to choose the committee members?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

proutdoors said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps some things presented at the open houses could be done over the internet, but the big charts, videos, personal questions and situations, and punch and cookies are tough to do that way.
> ...


I'm assuming you'd need a screening process of some sort to weed out the immature hecklers but that would be easy enough.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

There have been a lot of good suggestions in this thread, and I really appreciate everyone who has taken the time to comment on the mule deer objectives, either through email or in person.

Within the Division, we've had some discussions about ways to make better use of technology in communicating with the public, but there are still a number of hurdles to clear. I can assure you that it's on our radar.

For those of you who are interested, the Wildlife Board will conduct a work session on March 29 at 1 p.m. to discuss the proposed buck-to-doe objectives and permit recommendations. The board is not accepting public comment at the meeting, but you are welcome to attend the meeting or listen to the live audio broadcast.

We are also planning a widespread communication effort about the April RAC meetings. Those are the meetings where RAC members will take public comment on the deer units' buck-to-doe objectives and 2012 permit numbers. The meetings will run between April 10-18. (Exact times and locations are on the DWR calendar.) Whether you support the Division's recommendations or not, please let your RAC members know what's on your mind in the upcoming months.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Excellent communication, Amy! You must be some kind of 'specialist'..........


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Amy, can u tell me where the openhouse is in SLC this coming Thurs (2/23)?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Excellent communication, Amy! You must be some kind of 'specialist'..........


This from the man with more than 11,000 posts? Thanks, Pro. 



MWScott72 said:


> Amy, can u tell me where the openhouse is in SLC this coming Thurs (2/23)?


It will be held at the main DWR office in Salt Lake City from 6 to 8 p.m. The address is 1594 W. North Temple (corner of Redwood Rd. and North Temple). Just come in the main doors on the south side of the building.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Amy said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent communication, Amy! You must be some kind of 'specialist'..........
> ...


Most of those are just hot air meant to portray an expert...j/k PRO, I agree with most of what you say.  :lol:


----------



## silversurfer (Oct 30, 2011)

Most time they se the time and place of the meeting so they don't get a big turn out.The DWR has lost the trust they onces had. That is because they manage the system for the money. I remember back when they made a big deal out of the sale of Lifetime Lic. then when they started to sell like mad, they shut it down.The people that had the money then are set the others just got the shaft.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Amy said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent communication, Amy! You must be some kind of 'specialist'..........
> ...


Pro posts a lot of these.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Amy said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent communication, Amy! You must be some kind of 'specialist'..........
> ...


Pro posts a lot of these. :mrgreen:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And these. :O•-:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And these. :roll:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And these. o-||


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And - Oh, you get the idea! :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-/|\- -^|^- -/O_- :mrgreen:


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Just a reminder that there are open houses this week in Moab, Richfield and Salt Lake City. Here are the details:

*Tonight (Tuesday, Feb. 21)*
Grand Center in Moab (182 N. 500 W.), from 6 to 8 p.m.

*Wednesday, Feb. 22*
Sevier County Administration Building in Richfield (250 N. Main St), from 5 to 7 p.m.

*Thursday, Feb. 23*
DWR office in Salt Lake City (1594 W. North Temple), from 6 to 8 p.m.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I plan on being to the one in Richfield tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> I plan on being to the one in Richfield tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder!


No problem, pro. Thanks again to you and everyone else who has taken time to attend these meetings or emailed your thoughts to the regional wildlife managers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sadly, I was unable to attend the meeting tonight. I had 6 cows calving, and three of them were heifers, so I was unable to go anywhere.....


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Sadly, I was unable to attend the meeting tonight. I had 6 cows calving, and three of them were heifers, so I was unable to go anywhere.....


What?? Where are your priorities, man? 

We hope all went well with the calving. That's one helluva job you took on, friend! I'm glad someone is doing it and I'm also glad it's not me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going to go tonight but family come in from out of town. so now I have to miss it dang it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, I was unable to attend the meeting tonight. I had 6 cows calving, and three of them were heifers, so I was unable to go anywhere.....
> ...


Its a fun job though! For the next several weeks it will be like this, as I have only just begun, as I have 587 more cows left to calve........

I saw a nice buck still carrying one side during the night, he is a 5X6 with a 28" spread.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I saw a nice buck still carrying one side during the night, he is a 5X6 with a 28" spread.


How does that work??? One sided 5x6, 28" wide? ONE SIDED??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Its a fun job though! For the next several weeks it will be like this, as I have only just begun, as I have 587 more cows left to calve........


:shock: You're going to be incredibly busy - good luck!



dkhntrdstn said:


> I was going to go tonight but family come in from out of town. so now I have to miss it dang it.


Sorry to hear you can't make it, Dustin, but tonight isn't your last opportunity to weigh in. There's one more open house (next Tuesday in Springville), and then all of the proposals will be going out to the RACs in April. We'll be posting information on the DWR website as soon as the recommendations are sent to the RACs. We'd love to have people as involved as they were in November 2010, when the three options went out for public input. I'll follow up here after the recommendations are ready and we have more details on the website.

For those of you who aren't hip deep in calving, keeping family peace or attending parent-teacher conferences (like I am tonight), please stop by our office this evening, if you can. Just come into the front lobby (south entrance of 1594 W. North Temple) anytime from 6-8 p.m., and you can talk with biologists from both the Springville and Salt Lake offices.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a nice buck still carrying one side during the night, he is a 5X6 with a 28" spread.
> ...


Duh! This is (a) Pro you're talking about. He's probably been watchin' this buck since last February, but hasn't told us about him because he had other things to think about (probably bigger ones) and because he don't want him poached by an uninvited trespasser.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...I was just thinking I have never seen a 28" one sided deer EVER, let alone a 5x6.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:



> Lol...I was just thinking I have never seen a 28" one sided deer EVER, let alone a 5x6.


 :O---:

I found the other side, the 6 point side, this morning. Cool looking shed, his main beam looks more like an elk main beam than a typical mule deer beam. Not very heavy, but I am guessing with all the trash the buck goes in the high 180's. He showed up 2 days after the general rifle hunt, and he passed his genetics to dozens of does......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome. I knew you had an explanation.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Lol...I was just thinking I have never seen a 28" one sided deer EVER, let alone a 5x6.
> ...


Sounds like we need to go scouting this summer/fall.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Ummmm, I invited you to do last summer/fall.......just saying..


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Ummmm, I invited you to do last summer/fall.......just saying..


point taken, lesson learned


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I attended the meeting tonight at the main office. I want to thank the DWR and those that were there representing the DWR for taking the time to talk to an average hunter. 

A special thanks to Amy for getting this meeting so close to home so that I was able to attend.

Steve


----------

